# SEI & SEII at the Same Time?



## itsmemario (Aug 22, 2008)

I was looking to take the SEI &amp; SEII test in April 09 in Illinois. However, a few other SE's have told me not to take them back to back; but to concentrate on SEI first and then hopefully take SEII in October 09. What do you guys say? What is your experience with this? Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## itsmemario (Sep 3, 2008)

No one has any advise for me!? Theres gotta be somebody out there that has gone through this. HELP ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 4, 2008)

itsmemario,

I've never done it myself but I would have loved to do it.

No guts no glory, right?


----------



## Mcgill (Sep 4, 2008)

I have seen few people doing both at the same time with sucess. It actually depends on you -how much fluent you are with seismic stuffs. If you do lots of seismic stuffs in daily basis then definetly go for it - time saving and lot more.

I am doing them separately becasue we don't do seismic stuffs in daily basis. For me SE II is a completely a new preparation item.


----------



## buening (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be taking the Illinois SEI and II this October. My boss passed both on his first try back in 02. With LRFD now required on the exam and considering how little it's been used in Illinois in the past, I am pretty hesitant right now with my experience level. My experience has been LFD for the past 4 years, so learning the new processes and code has been the main challenge. I'm strictly a bridge designer, so the building/frame stuff in the SEI exam has me worried. I'm located in Decatur, so seismic design is not used in my area. So basically, bridge designers in non-seismic areas are pretty much screwed on this exam! Needless to say it's been quite the challenge studying for these exams. If I don't pass, I know what to expect come April! I say if you can afford taking both with the possibility of having to take them both again, then go for it! For me, not knowing what to expect is the part that bugs me. The PE exam had the CERM and it pretty much covered the entire exam. While we do have a SERM, it is quite lacking and isn't supposed to be brought into the exam room according to the Illinois rules. :angry:


----------

